# Runes of Magic



## kmf (13. März 2012)

Spielt hier jemand RoM, wenn ja könnt ihr euch ja mal mit ID und Server hier im Thread verewigen. Vielleicht trifft man sich dann mal in Taborea. 
Falls genug zusammenkommt, mach ich eine Tabelle.

Mach mal den Anfang.

ID: Hainina (Kundschafter/Schurke/Priester)
Server: Scabhta

akt. Lvl.: 57/50/1
akt. Lvl.: 57/52/1
akt. Lvl.: 57/57/1
akt. Lvl.: 60/60/1
akt. Lvl.: 61/61/1
akt. Lvl.: 63/63/1
akt. Lvl.: 67/68/1

akt. Lvl.: 71/71/1 *

(* trotz 1 Woche Abstinenz in knapp 4 Wochen beide Klassen auf 71 gebracht. Aber in der Tera geht das ja fix.)


Derzeit levele ich vorrangig meinen Schurken beide Klassen gemeinsam auf.

/edit

Hier kann man den Client downloaden: Runes of Magic // Frogster


----------



## kmf (19. März 2012)

Aha, doch so viel, die hier RoM spielen.


----------



## Hoelli (19. März 2012)

ID: Wassergeist (Magier/Priester/Kundi)
Server: Tuath
Lvl: M/P: 70/70  P/K: 70/57

Spiele gerne den Magier/Priester in Inis und im PVP wird mit dem Priester/Kundi durch die Gegner geschnetzelt.


----------



## kmf (20. März 2012)

Wenigstens meldet sich mal einer. 

Wow! - Magier/Priester jeweils LvL 70.  Schade, dass wir nicht auf gleichem Server spielen. 

Bei Inis bist wohl dauernd ausgebucht?


----------



## Hoelli (20. März 2012)

naja. könnt dann doch ein wenig mehr sein. täglich bis jeden 2ten tag mal ne runde grafu hm. hin und wieder mal boss 1 bei 7 helden.
ansonsten is zurzeit eher stupides mementofarmen angesagt. hab equiptechnisch nach mehr als nem halben jahr pause noch recht viel aufzuholen. das leveln von 62 auf 70 ging fast zu 90% nur über tqkarten ^^


----------



## kmf (20. März 2012)

Mementos kann ich alleine leider noch nicht farmen. Sonst wär ich jeden Tag 1x in SoK. Bin derzeit drauf angewiesen, dass ich bei Inis mitgeschleppt werde. Und da ich abends wenig Zeit hab, wenn unsere Gilde entsprechende Runs veranstaltet, ist das auch entsprechend selten.

TQ-Karten sind natürlich eine Möglichkeit das Leveln zu beschleunigen, aber eben auch entsprechend teuer. Ich setz die nur ein, wenn ich sie als Geschenk erhalte. Oder wenn ich mal bei einer 200%-mehr-Dias-Aktion zum Zuge komme. Gestern Abend war ja innerhalb weniger Minuten der Server zusammen gebrochen. Hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance mich mit der Dia-Seite zu connecten, obwohl ich schon Minuten vorher vorm Rechner saß und auf den Startzeitpunkt 18°° wartete.


----------



## Hoelli (20. März 2012)

jo. gestern war echt mies mit der diaaktion. aber gegen ende hats echt noch einer aus meiner gilde geschafft sich welche aufzuladen.

zu den tqkarten: hatte noch einige, bzw einiges an gold was ich ende chapter 3 so gemacht hab. damals war ich noch toppriester auf tuath. dann halt über nen halbes jahr pause. aber aktuelles equip reicht halt mittlerweile auch schon wieder langsam um in grafu auch was reißen zu können ^^


----------



## kmf (27. März 2012)

Grafu, ha ... - ich hab jetzt gerade mal in den Donnerhufhügeln/südlicher Janostwald angefangen zu questen. Mein Ziel ist es Kundi und Schurke gemeinsam auf Lvl. 60 zu bringen. 

Meine derzeitige Ausrüstung ist noch komplett Lvl. 55 - hab aber schon 4 stck. 60er Rüssiteile in der Truhe gebunkert , einige Teile hab ich bereits auf 6 geplust. An Stats ist noch nix hinzugefügt. Da will ich mir besondere Mühe geben und versuchen nix falsch zu machen. So schon teuer genug. 5 Manasteine Lvl. 5 hab ich schon, 1 cleanen 6er auch. Mein Ziel sind vorerst je 3 Manasteine Grad 6 mit sauberen Stats für meine komplette Rüssi. Also 21 verwendbare Steine. Ich farme schon Mementos und Muscheln wie bekloppt, damit ich mir bei den Ph.Händlern Opferitems kaufen kann. Da ja alles Zufall ist, was beim Kauf für Stats drauf sind, dauert das entsprechend. Und dann noch die doppelten ... 

Bis jetzt liegt die Quote für verwendbare Stats bei ca 50%, die doppelten eingerechnet. Ob ich da mein Ziel jemals erreiche steht in den Sternen. Deswegen lass ich die 5 Steine auch vorerst so liegen, weiß ja net ob ich davon genug zusammen krieg um 6er daraus zu wandeln. Fürs Auktionshaus ist mein Geldbeutel immer zu dünn. Also da was passendes zu kaufen ist für mich net. Und billiges Gold von den chin. Goldfarmern kauf ich mir net - will doch net meinen Acc verlieren. 

Burg Grafu ist für mich noch ein so fernes Ziel, darf gar net drüber nachdenken. 

Denke dass es minimum kommenden Winter wird, vorausgesetzt ich spiele in dem Umfang wie jetzt weiter, bis ich dort meine Nase reinstecken kann - schätze unter Lvl. 70 und ohne entsprechend hochgepimpte Ausrüstung liegt man dort sofort flach. 

Übrigens in Kappel war ich schon, weiß also wo die Burg liegt.


----------



## kmf (10. April 2012)

Über Ostern bei beiden Klassen Lvl 60 geschafft. Jetzt wird Lvl 65 anvisiert. 

Kundi behält die alten 55er Klamotten, Schurke hat neue 60er Ausstattung bekommen. Auch hab ich von einem Gildenmitglied günstig eine 60er Armbrust mit über 5k Grundschaden abgestaubt.


----------



## Hoelli (11. April 2012)

na siehste. wird doch langsam.
ich war gestern auf shoppingtour im ah und hab mir die fehlenden teile meines chapeaunoir sets gekauft. jetzt noch 4 stats und das set wird komplett getauscht und ich mach wieder nen sprung nach vorne.

frage mich die ganze zeit schon, ob wir die beiden einzigen romspieler hier im ganzen forum sind ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

ID: Derheilernrone (Priester/Ritter/Magier)
Server: Gogadh
Lvl: P/R/M: 62/55/12

Nach einem Jahr Pause wollt ich wieder Anfangen meinen Heiler hoch zuziehen, und musste feststellen das mein Account von den Frogsterä**** gesperrt worden war.


----------



## kmf (13. April 2012)

Hoelli schrieb:


> na siehste. wird doch langsam.
> ich war gestern auf shoppingtour im ah und hab mir die fehlenden teile meines chapeaunoir sets gekauft. jetzt noch 4 stats und das set wird komplett getauscht und ich mach wieder nen sprung nach vorne.
> 
> frage mich die ganze zeit schon, ob wir die beiden einzigen romspieler hier im ganzen forum sind ^^


Danke. War ziemlich langer Weg bis hier hin. Schurke hab ich morgen bestimmt auf 61. Beim Kundi fehlen allerdings noch 30Mio Punkte zum Lvl-Sprung.

Kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass so wenige sich hier melden.

Nach anfänglchen großen Fehlern beim Staten hab ich jetzt auch mal begonnen das richtig anzugehen. Hab vorher einiges darüber gelesen und von meinen Gildenmitgliedern wertvollen Rat erhalten.

Kamen die Osterangebote mit den reinen Fusis etc. gerade recht. Hatte einiges an lilafarbenen Opferitems gebunkert, sodass ich jetzt die Chance beim Schopfe ergriff. Hab bis auf 2 Ausrüstungsteile alles gestatet auf Grad 5 mit min. 5 Stats. Bei einigen Teilen sind bereits 6 Stats verbaut. Die beiden weniger gestateten Teile sind auf Grad 4 mit jeweils 4 Stats. Hab leider im Moment keine passenden mehr. Geplust sind alle Teile auf min. 6, einige die ich länger behalte auf 15.

Was fehlt noch? Mein Dolch. Für den baue ich derzeit mit Crapfusis, 60er Items bzw. Gürtel Aufwertungssteine. Will ihn auf Grad 9 anheben. 3 8er und 2 7er Steine hab ich schon gebastelt.

Tjo, und das haut direkt rein. Mittlerweile hab ich über 44000 LP und über 30000 phys. Angriffskraft. 
Am Wochenende war ich zum 1. Mal im Raksha-Tempel und auch gleich von dem einen furchtbar nervösen Boss gelegt worden. Einer meiner Begleiter sagte noch, pass auf du stehst im Wasser, das Biest da vorn verteilt Blitze - ich einen Schritt nach vorne aus der Pfütze raus - bumm ... tot. 

Aber danach gings gut und ich konnte auch erstmals unserer Truppe Unterstützung bieten. Später haben wir mehrere Durchgänge WA gemacht. Insgesamt 278 Mementos an diesem Abend gefarmt. Das hat sich gelohnt.

Ich guck mal, dass ich ein Pic von meinem Char mache und hier reinstelle.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13756418/Hainina.jpg.htmlhttp://www7.pic-upload.de/13.04.12/csi3bdwfhlfh.jpg



Clawhammer schrieb:


> ID: Derheilernrone (Priester/Ritter/Magier)
> Server: Gogadh
> Lvl: P/R/M: 62/55/12
> 
> Nach einem Jahr Pause wollt ich wieder Anfangen meinen Heiler hoch zuziehen, und musste feststellen das mein Account von den Frogsterä**** gesperrt worden war.


Hast dich doch bestimmt mit dem Support in Verbindung gesetzt. Was war die Begründung?

Ich hab mit dem Support bisher nur possitive Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
Allerdings meide ich auch alles was mit Goldfarmer, Fusi-Farmer etc. zu tun hat.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. April 2012)

Ja mit dem Support hatte ich mich schon in Verbindung gesetzt, bisher kam nur die Meldung das ich mich via der eMail Adresse legetimieren sollte. Seit dem an nichts mehr.

Heute Mittag gab es ja eh das Problem das die Support Seite abgeschmiert war.


----------



## Liistefano (14. April 2012)

Meld mich dann auch mal =D 

ID: Listefano 
Server: This is Scaaaabtha  
Klasse : 
M/P 60/48
M/P 61/50


----------



## kmf (16. April 2012)

Prima, dann werd ich dich mal adden. Dann seh ich wenn du on bist. Können vielleicht mal was zusammen anstellen.


----------



## Liistefano (19. April 2012)

Joa werde dich dann auch mal adden.


----------



## Hoelli (20. April 2012)

hab mal bissel meine festplatte aufgeräumt und dabei noch was ganz altes aus chapter 3 entdeckt und natürlich mal sofort hochgeladen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvkgUDQ7dF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die aktion war zwar damals schon bekannt, jedoch hatten wir das video damals nur von nem externen, tot auf einem pfeiler liegenden kameramann online gestellt ^^

die guten alten ch3 zeiten - irgendwie vermiss ich die. vor allem die alte gilde damals


----------



## kmf (20. April 2012)

^^ ach wie krass. 

Da muss die Truppe aber bestens aufeinander eingespielt sein. Wieviel Lebenspunkte muss man da haben, um solch hohen Schadensausstoß von dem  Boss auszuhalten?

Toll, genau bei so was will ich irgendwann auch mal dabei sein. 



Liistefano schrieb:


> Joa werde dich dann auch mal adden.


Hab gestern gesehen, dass du on warst, aber mein Notebook  hatte plötzlich einen Ping von über 2000, da ging nix mehr. Auch net dich anzuflüstern.


----------



## Hoelli (20. April 2012)

naja, also die lp die dort in dem vid zu lesen sind, waren für die aktion auf dem level damals gerade ausreichend. schalt einfach die quali höher, dann kannst die zahlen gut lesen. heut mit lvl 70 und den aktuellen werten brauch zumindest alles was tankt nicht soviele lp. man sollte aber immer bedenken, dass in alpi der 45k aoe alle paar sekunden kommt.

und ja, in der truppe waren wir damals mehr als nur eingespielt ^^


----------



## flasha (4. Mai 2012)

ID: Godsbrain
Server: Riocht 
Klasse : Magier/Priester 70/62
Gilde: Highlander

Bin aber seit 4 Monaten mehr oder weniger inaktiv. Irgendwann wurde das "Suchten" zuviel.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2012)

Name: Crespian
Server: Tuath
Level: Magier/Priester 62/62
Gilde: keine mehr

Bin seit ende Chapter 3 inaktiv, da der Mage übelst underpowerd war und ich keinen Bock auf stupides farmen mehr hatte...

Hab aber mal wieder meinen PvP-Twink ausgegraben:

Name: Kingonehit
Server: Tuath
Level Schurke/Ritter 39/39

Life: 13k Physischer Angriff: 6k Physisch Defense: 5k

Da macht Arena spass, wobei Gw2, Skyrim und Bf3 eindeutig besser sind


----------



## Sasori (9. Mai 2012)

Oh noes....

Priesterinn/Magierinn 53/50
Server: Laoch

Das Spiel ist reine abzocke, nun will Frogster ein neues MMORPG machen kp wie das heißen soll.

Ich sage da Finger weg, wen man gut sein will muss man eine Menge Geld investieren oder das 20 Fache an Zeit


----------



## kmf (23. Mai 2012)

Sasori schrieb:


> Oh noes....
> 
> Priesterinn/Magierinn 53/50
> Server: Laoch
> ...


Blödsinn, ich behaupte ich bin mittlerweile auch ganz brauchbar und investiere nur Ingamegold für meine Dias. Zugegeben bis Lvl 55 tut man sich bisweilen sehr schwer. Natürlich sollte man täglich 1-2h Zeit aufbringen. Ich farme bspw. täglich ~1h in SoK und HdZ, macht pro Run ~ 200000 Gold in 15min.


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Juni 2012)

So nachdem Frogster mir meinen Account nicht mehr Freischalten wollte, habe ich mir einen neuen Charakter hochgezogen.

Server: Riocht
Name: Clawhammêr
Klasse: Magier|Kundschafter (ehem. Ritter)
Level: 72/52


Damit komme ich ganz gut klar.


----------



## Hoelli (21. Juni 2012)

ein magier/kundi. find ich cool. ich bin jetzt mittlerweile auch von /priester auf /kundi gegangen. iwie macht der richtig laune.
wie sieht denn eigentlich bei dir die rota nach der burstphase aus? machst du da weiter flammenstoß und dann immer nen feuerball/flammenpfeil dazwischen? oder spammst du dann nurnoch bogenschuss mit feuerbällen dazwischen? bin irgendwie bislang noch nicht dazu gekommen, das mal genau auszutesten, was am ende mehr schaden macht.


----------



## P22W (24. Juni 2012)

Hey zusammen
Ich spiele auf Antonacht
Ich weis nicht was für ne klassenkombi ich hochziehen will und welche sich auch lohnt. Ich habe einen ritter/prister/mage auf 25 und einen bewahrer/kundi/druide
Jetzt möchte ich eig mit einem zwerg anfangen aber wes nicht ob die neue klasse Hexenmeister strark ist. Ich spiele lieber so mage sachen. Ich hab den prister noch gerne aber der macht sooo wenig dmg und ist schwer zu leveln. Habt ihr mir eine gute magie klasse (egal welche rassen).

Danke


----------



## Clawhammer (3. Juli 2012)

@ Hoelli: Meistens liegen die Boss schon nach der Burstphase, aber meine Rota sieht so aus:

Flammenstoß -> Elektr. Bolzen -> Feuerball -> Flammenstoss -> Pfeil -> Elektr. Bolzen -> Flammenstoss -> Feuerball -> wieder von vorne


----------



## P22W (8. Juli 2012)

Was ist deine sek. Klasse?
Mit was würdest du den Hexenmeister konbinieren? Mit einem Mage?


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2012)

Nja dadurch das ich Mensch bin kann ich nicht mit dem der Zwerg kombinieren.

Die besten Magier kombis als Mensch sind: 

Magier/Krieger und
Magier/Kundi

Beide haben verdammt viel Crit und noch so einige andere Skills.


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2012)

So Feierabend! - gibt nix mehr zu leveln. 

Derzeitigen max. Level bei meinen beiden Hauptklassen erreicht. 

Um die 3. Klasse, den Priester aufzuleveln, fehlt es mir jetzt noch an entsprechendem Ehrgeiz das anzugehen.

Jetzt hol ich manchmal noch vereinzelt liegengebliebene Quests nach z.B. das Vulkangebiet, bzw. mache eigentlich nur noch die 10 Tagesquests [Löscht mehr Flammen], um mit den errungenen Talentpunkten nach und nach meine Skills aufzubessern, Goblinmine und so 5-10 Ini-Runs zum Gold, Muscheln und Mementos farmen. Die meiste Zeit ganz alleine, da abends meist keine Zeit, wenn meine Gildengenossen online sind.

Die Quests im neu hinzu gekommenen Land lass ich im Moment auch ganz bewusst liegen - gut, einige hab ich aus Neugier schon gemacht  - bis der max Level auf 75 freigeschaltet worden ist. Ich rechne damit, dass es im Herbst soweit sein wird.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich belebe den Thread hier mal wieder.

Spiele auf dem Nexon P-Server, macht echt Fun. Lvl. Cap ist 80, man kann bis zu 6 Klassen haben und auch Kombis wie Ritter/Champion funktionieren dank Rassenwechsel.

Gehandelt wird alles in Dias, investiert man einmal 50€ für Dias (ca. 8000), kann man sich schon ziemlich gutes Equip kaufen und dann Raksha und Grafu farmen gehen.

Mir macht RoM wieder richtig Spaß, auch wenn die ein oder andere Quest vebuggt ist und es durchaus Hacker im BK gibt.


----------



## kmf (9. Januar 2013)

Ich guck mir den privaten Server mal an. 

Aber noch mal von vorne anfangen ...? Weiß net, ob ich mir das antue. Erstens von der investierten Kohle für gescheites Equip, zweitens die unendlich lange Zeit, die man benötigt um im Endgame mitzustreiten.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Januar 2013)

Ich wurde auf 60/60 hochgezogen und habe mir ne 25€ paysafekarte geholt.

Es macht echt Spaß da, man sollte halt gute englischkenntnisse haben (da die meisten guten Gilden international sind).


----------



## kmf (31. Januar 2013)

Am Dienstag wurde das Lvl-Cap auf den öffentlichen Servern auf 77 angehoben.

Nunja ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Hauptchar auf Lvl 76 angelangt, meine Klamotten sind, soweit es gegangen ist, mit günstigen blauen Klunkers aus den Säcken, die hier und da mal als Beute anfallen, ausgestattet. 
Hab über längere Zeit speziell diese Säcke gefarmt und konnte mir 3 Rüssi-Teile auf T8 pimpen. Am 4. Rüssiteil bin ich noch dran, da fehlen noch 2 T7 u. 1 T8 - sprich ich hab erst einen T8 und einen T7 zusammen.  Da ich nur 3 bestimmte Sorten der X-Stats verbaue, dauert das entsprechend.

Für ganz ganz vorne mitzukämpfen, reicht das natürlich net, aber ich seh net ein, warum ich 15-20kk für einen roten Stat im AH hinlegen soll. Mein sauer verdientes Ingame-Gold ist mir dafür zu schade.

Immerhin hab ich es auch so geschafft, auf Serverrang 7 bei bei Geschick vorzurücken und bei PAtk bin ich auch unter den ersten 50.

Mein Dolchskill ist 200 von 203, der meiner Kata derzeit 171 von 193. Schaden beim Nahkampf liegt bei 12,5k, Fernkampf bei 11,5k. 
Alle Skills sind auf max, Elite 60 hab ich seit letztem Wochenende auch endlich erreicht.


----------



## kmf (12. April 2013)

Mal kleines Update: Beide Klassen auf Lvl. 77. Alle Skills auf max. u. bei Elite Stufe 70 erreicht

Armbrustskill jetzt auf 189. 
Bei Geschick hab ich etwas über 23000, beim physischen Angriff knapp 100000 und Schaden knapp 14000. Critrate liegt bei 4000, Lp hab ich etwas über 101500 - alles ungebufft wohlgemerkt.


----------



## BlackNeo (13. April 2013)

Ich hab RoM auch auf dem P-Sever wieder gehen gelassen, gibt einfach zu wenig Herausforderungen wenn man erst mal extrem gutes Eq hat.

Die Werte meines Mages hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber Wüste Hoffnung T13 + die beste Rüssi hatte ich auf dem. Hat gut Kohle genracht der Acc ^^

RoM ist mir leider zu unbalanced und hat keine Raids, und ich will nicht wieder auf dem Offi Anfangen, nur um dann wieder 200€ oder mehr reinzustecken, ganz oben mitzuspielen und dann wieder meine Klasse nutzlos gepatcht zu bekommen (Wer sich noch erinnert: Chapter 3 Kundi-Patch, mit einem Schlag war der Mage nutzlos).


----------



## kmf (30. April 2013)

Tjo, soweit ist es auf den normalen Servern noch nicht. Hier gibt es noch genügend Herausforderungen.

Pimpen auf T13 - boah. Ich bastele schon Monate an meinen 3 T11-Steinen rum. Ich glaub ich werd da nie fertig ... 

In unserer Gilde gibt es nur wenige auf meinem Levelstand bzw. besser. Es ist deshalb immer schwierig genügend Leute zusammen zu bekommen, um beispielsweise Inis wie Grafu, Sardo, Grab der 7 Helden, Nest der Kulesch oder Burg Bedim im schweren Modus zu bewältigen. Deswegen bin ich am überlegen, die Gilde zu wechseln und mich einer der Top-Gilden anzuschließen, falls ich überhaupt genommen werde. 

Es ist nicht so prickelnd meist nur zu dritt oder oft sogar ganz alleine die leichteren Inis zu bestreiten, nur um immer ausreichend Mementos zu haben.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Mai 2013)

kmf schrieb:


> Pimpen auf T13 - boah. Ich bastele schon Monate an meinen 3 T11-Steinen rum. Ich glaub ich werd da nie fertig ...



Ich hatte schon als ich noch auf dem Offi zu Chapter 3 gespielt hatte einen T12 Stab 

Aber WoW macht mir einfach mehr Spaß, ich fand Chapter 3 und das Fehlen von Raids, wovon es ja zu Chapter 2 immerhin 3 gab, schon schlimm....


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2013)

Huch, das gibts hier ja auch 

Dann meld ich mich mal.

Server Ionsai
Emperor (77-Kundi/77-Krieger/20-Schurke)
Spiele dort, seit der Server ans Netz ging.
Und immernoch seit Anfang an spiele ich den Kundi/Krieger, weil er mir einfach Fun macht, auch wenn er soo nicht mehr viel Wert hat dank gewisser Patches.

Am meissten Fun macht es mir, gemeinsam mit meiner Frau (Priester/Ritter) im BK beim Gegner zu randalieren. Nervig sind natürlich diverse Mode-Klassen, die einem trotzdem noch 200k-Hits reinhauen.


----------



## kmf (24. Juni 2013)

Seit einigen Tagen sind meine beiden Klassen auf Lvl 80. Bin mittlerweile auf dem besten Wege (O-Ton im Rom Forum) ein "ScheißHigh" zu werden.


----------

